# Aquarium weight



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

How much does a 40 gallon aquarium weigh when filled? I'm thinking of getting one, (lack of space for anything larger  ) and I don't know if I should buy a stand as well or if it'll be light enough to put on the buffet counter that my current aquarium is standing on.


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

Water weighs roughly 8 lbs a gallon, so you'd be looking at around 350 lbs all together.


----------



## lscheopner (Jan 3, 2006)

I think that one gallon of water weighs about 8.35 # not sure if that is exactly right but know it is close. 8.35 X 40 = 334 #. That is pretty heavy. Not sure how your buffet is built but my husband set a half full 29 gallon on one of my antique tables and broke the boards right down the middle.


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

Ours is antique too, but it's about the sturdiest non-aquarium table you can imagine.

thanks.


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

After the water weight you have to add in the weight of the tank and the gravel and the filters and the thermometer, etc. For a 40 gal tank, you're at least looking closer to 400# or better. I would put it on a stand as that much weight over time will warp the buffet.


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

thank you.


----------

